

Finland Moves To Block Wikipedia Donations - utilibre
http://www.finnbay.com/finland-takes-steps-to-block-wikipedia-donations/

======
Joona
The Finnish fundraising law states, any fundraising or donations needs a
special permit issued by the responsible Finnish authority. The Finnish
National Police Board has sent a request to Wikipedia to explain how their
Finland fund collection activities are inline with the Finnish laws and
regulations.

Definitely understandable.

~~~
wyager
Yeah, it's super understandable for governments to block international non-
profit organizations from getting donations because they don't comply with
some random-ass heavy-handed domestic law.

~~~
lelandbatey
Well, it is when they are only going to be blocking donations coming from
Finland.

The purpose of the Finnish law is "You can't get donations from Finns without
a permit." Wikipedia doesn't have a permit, thus they can't get donations from
the citizens of Finland.

Seems rather straightforward to me.

~~~
jamiesonbecker
Yes because the government should control and approve where I donate my money.
That seems free.

~~~
EiZei
So you are completely fine with scam charities and sending money to Al Qaeda?

~~~
aeykie
There's a huge jump from Wikipedia donations to scam charities and funding
terrorist organizations.

------
ParkerK
Clickbait/misleading title.

1) They will only block donations should Wikipedia not comply with the new
Finnish law that states any fundraising needs a special permit that ensures
fundraising is withing guidelines for Finnish regulations

2) They aren't targeting Wikipedia, this rule is for any nonprofit.

------
tommorris
Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity. Or
perhaps bureaucracy.

------
adamnemecek
Link baiting at its best.

------
chrismcb
So Finland hasn't actually moved to block Wikipedia Donations. But rather ask
Wikipedia for some information. Sounds like the exact same thing they would do
with any non profit organization doing fundraising.

------
higherpurpose
Sounds like it could be some kind of retaliation from vindictive people in the
government against human rights groups and the like?

~~~
actsasbuffoon
Finland doesn't strike me as the kind of place that's overrunning with human
rights abuses. They don't seem quite as devoted to gender-egalitarianism as
their Swedish neighbors, and they have a pretty high rate of gun violence, but
IIRC they perform better on both metrics than the US. Then again, we may not
be the best measure of a healthy society.

